# Dealing with Chronic Pain



## Mitch86 (May 14, 2022)

According to this site 48% of older Americans suffer chronic pain due to arthritis:

chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/https://www.painconsortium.nih.gov/sites/default/files/documents/aging_and_chronic_pain_infographic_508.pdf#:~:text=An%20estimated%2065%25%20of%20US%20adults%20over%20the,chronic%20low%20back%20pain%20and%20osteoarthritis.%20No%20pain

That is what I have. Do any of you folks have the same problem with chronic pain from Arthritis?  How do you deal with it?

I find my only solutions are to keep busy playing computer games, other computer activities and walking.  I also take Tylenol and Gabapentin for it.


----------



## HarryHawk (May 14, 2022)

My wife and I volunteer with an organization that works with children who have various chronic diseases.  A big part of what we teach them is meditation and pain management techniques.

You might want to take a listen to see if some of the meditations may help --

https://kidskickingcancer.org/classroom/meditations/


----------



## CrowFlies (May 18, 2022)

i have chronic pain from a couple different injuries.  this wont go away.  it cant be repaired.  the PTSD is forever.
it can be softened lessoned made liveable with use of small amount of pain meds, the same amount
for over Twenty Years.  the brand, type, has changed,...couldnt take acetomin or ibuprofen any longer
so was then put on no filler pain med.

im having a serious problem with how we are treated relative to pain.  i awaken Every Morning in much
pain, i was waking during the nites...2;30 4;30am, in there. that has settled down since i now take a supplement
for adrenal stress.  my adrenals are tired of dealing with pain and the constant cortisol causes me various other
metabolic issues as well...and this is WITH pain meds.
without them...i end up in ER with NO potassium in a crash.

when ive been deprived of pain relief my BP slowly rises to over 200.  it is usually about 130-150.  it was 120
Always up until a few years ago when i relocated to a VA area and no one would write the meds for me.
i slowly got more and more unwell...BP insomnia PTSD anxiety depression higher BP.
as soon as a VA doc put me back on the meds my BP came down month after month and has remained down.
life began again and my life was saved.

i REFUSE to be killed by med system that refuses me any relief from injuries ive sustained in my life Some of
which were Caused In Total by doctors, surgeons, WHO LEFT ME IN WORSE CONDITION DUE TO THEIR INCOMPETENCE
thus requiring MORE surgeries to correct mistakes.
ive recovered and worked at it. i had a life to continue and i had chiro massage naturopathic med to continue it.

imo...many of the "drug overdoses" are suicides and now the rest of us pay for that.
if im left in pain my body will indeed die and if thats what they want it is what they will get.
stroke heart attack...death. 
it is SICK to treat people that way and then be "shocked!!" by suicides.

im tired of hearing blame put on the meds vs the pain the human can no longer deal with.
am i to continue living in pain so i can SPEND MONEY for a system that could not care less about me the person?

our med system is no diff than being drunk and gambling.  the VA is no better.

as a relocated veteran im now suddenly expected to drive 5 HOURS ONE WAY..or TEN HOURS round trip...for a test at
the VA which cant seem to get it done locally where i am like the other vets have gotten.

this country can work its veterans to death but they dont want them to have any relief.
this will become accurate also for the thousands of fire fighters whove been working their butts off
trying to put these fires out. they wont walk away without injuries.

thanks for listening.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2022)

I too am now suffering from chronic pain. The headaches I was having 4 months ago have progressed to 24/7 pain in my sinuses, ears, abdomen and calves and feet. I have been diagnosed with peripheral neuropathy. I have to wait about 2 months to see a neurologist. At least 1 out of 5 Americans suffer from chronic pain.  Probably many of us elderly folk are suffering. I am having to learn now how to deal with this. IThey prescribed 900mg of Gabapentin per day. ( it is not working to good yet--been on it for 10 days ) I am using THC instead of pharmaceuticals to ease the pain. It works good most of the time. But, waking up each morning  and feeling depressed because this is another day of struggling with pain. There are techniques, like exercising, staying busy, resting, meditation/s....pets are good, the forum is good ....I have called the Foundation for Peripheral Neuropathy https://www.foundationforpn.org/support/support-groups/, and asked about starting a support group in the Columbia area. I bet there are a thousand people that would be interested.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2022)

Here are some discussion topics that a support group could discuss.

 Staying active despite the disease
 Learning to ask for help
 Laughter and humor
 How to avoid becoming isolated
 Communicating effectively with your physician
 Stress management
 When to take the car keys away
 Levels of loss as the disease progress
 How to talk with your family, friends, co‐workers one about your disease
 Preserving self‐esteem
 Coping with holidays and special family events
 Traveling with a person with PN
 Assistive devices
 Disability: What benefits are available and how to apply
 How to cope with lack of sleep
 Long Distance Care giving
 Learning about the national organization – The Foundation for Peripheral Neuropath


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 31, 2022)

Many of you have heard of the cannabis extract CBD. I have only tried it once and discovered after that this particular one contained the active in ingredient (THC) that makes you high. In spite of growing up in the sixties with a lot of exposure to pot, today ate my age it wasn't pleasant for me. I now know that CBD's are available without THC and have many friends that use it orally and cream based so it can be applied locally. Across the board they all say it helps a lot.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2022)

I have noticed on the Pain forum that many people are using CBD and THC either alone or in combination for pain relief. it also seems the Cymbalta shows up a lot. I wonder what it does?


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have noticed on the Pain forum that many people are using CBD and THC either alone or in combination for pain relief. it also seems the Cymbalta shows up a lot. I wonder what it does?


*Headache, nausea, diarrhea, dry mouth, decreased appetite, increased sweating, feeling nervous, restless, fatigued, sleepy or having trouble sleeping (insomnia)*.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2022)

I will stay clear of that stuff. Thanks


----------



## Mitch86 (Jul 31, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Many of you have heard of the cannabis extract CBD. I have only tried it once and discovered after that this particular one contained the active in ingredient (THC) that makes you high. In spite of growing up in the sixties with a lot of exposure to pot, today ate my age it wasn't pleasant for me. I now know that CBD's are available without THC and have many friends that use it orally and cream based so it can be applied locally. Across the board they all say it helps a lot.


Be careful with medical marijuana.  I took one pill and it gave me paralysis in my left leg for one hour.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2022)

I am very careful with all medications. Pain meds including Marijuana need to be careful used and monitored. Though these meds will only bring pain relief they will not entirely cut all the pain. We might feel good for awhile but the symptoms come back. You have to use different combinations so that each medication has not been over used and loose it's efficacy. If you have chronic pain it pretty much a full time job to stay functional.


----------



## rgp (Aug 7, 2022)

I too take Tylenol and Gabapentin for Arthritis/Nerve pain, as well as occasional Aleve ....

  I believe I have mentioned this before but .... IMO, if you can ignore pain by distraction ? then you really do not sufer from pain. I hope yours never gets to the point that it can no longer be ignored.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2022)

I am starting to understand that dwelling on the pain is not the best way. I do have choice...we all do. I am choosing to understand the context of my thoughts. Some are the reflection of the pain, which is quite normal, but there is no reason to dwell on it. I am becoming aware and having some success in changing my attitude. It is a learning curve...but well worth it.


----------



## rgp (Aug 7, 2022)

My complete pain arsenal is, Indomethacin, Gabapentin, Tylenol, & Aleve.

A nurse suggested too me that I use the Indo & Gaba as prescribed .... but for-go the Tylenol & Aleve unless I am having a really bad pain day. Then she said she believed alternating between them, on a short term basis , works the best.


----------



## Chet (Aug 7, 2022)

I am leery of continuous use of pain medications. My mother started bleeding out of both ends and had to have an operation to remove part of her stomach and spleen. No fun any time especially in your 80's.


----------



## rgp (Aug 8, 2022)

Chet said:


> I am leery of continuous use of pain medications. My mother started bleeding out of both ends and had to have an operation to remove part of her stomach and spleen. No fun any time especially in your 80's.



 Well yeah but ...... when you are in pretty severe pain .... I believe most will roll-the-dice .


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 8, 2022)

I watched a PBS special on the way Doctors communicate with those who have a fatal disease. They tend to not tell the truth about the severity of the cancer, and promise hope by a drug, or procedure. Most of the patients would have prefered being told earlier so they could stop the treatments and die with their loved ones...or however the wanted. The patients became quite confused when each time the Doctor would bring hope, only to have it fail, over and over. At some point the pain..or the disease will win.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 8, 2022)

I have had to deal with neck pain (several herniated discs) since my fall in 2008. I never took pain killers for it. I have occasionally taken ibuprofen or Tylenol, as needed. I used to take Vitylzyme for a while. It's an enzymatic mixture and it's mild, but it also thinned my blood, so no aspirin whenever I take it. I also changed a lot of things in my life - my bed, mattress, not lifting things, not tiring my neck, etc. I abhor any type of marijuana or painkiller. Now, I rarely take anything because I've learned what stresses my neck/body and I avoid it. I don't know if my body has absorbed the pain, or what. That's about it. Keeping my fingers crossed.....


----------



## rgp (Aug 8, 2022)

You contradict yourslf in the first sentence .

"I have had to deal with neck pain (several herniated discs) since my fall in 2008. I never took pain killers for it. I have occasionally taken ibuprofen or Tylenol, as needed. I used to take Vitylzyme for a while. It's an enzymatic mixture and it's mild,"

So you have taken pain killers .


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 8, 2022)

Ask your doc about Meloxicam. It works well for me.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 8, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> Meloxicam


Are you taking it for arthritis?


----------



## rgp (Aug 8, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> Ask your doc about Meloxicam. It works well for me.



 Not sure just whom that was intended for ? And it really doesn't matter .... as I am already researching it, and I see the doc tomorrow , and will indeed ask about it.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2022)

Has anyone heard of or used Alpha Lipoic Acid? I am thinking about trying it for Peripheral Neuropathy.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Are you taking it for arthritis?


Yes, Sir.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Has anyone heard of or used Alpha Lipoic Acid? I am thinking about trying it for Peripheral Neuropathy.


Coincidently, I just received some info on peripheral neuropathy from a friend that is a licensed nutritionist about using olive oil to treat PN. There is a lot of info regarding Alpha Lipoic Acid on line. Like most alternative treatment, there is no conclusive evidence that it is affective, but in my experience that only means that the medical world won't make their share off prescription drugs . Everything I have read shows that it is safe with only minimal possibility of some minor side effects. Just Google the words, plenty of info. Good luck, I have PN also. It sucks!


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Are you taking it for arthritis?


Hi Paco, have you considered taking an injectable arthritis drug?  Humira, Simponi, or others?
They're taken monthly.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Hi Paco, have you considered taking an injectable arthritis drug?  Humira, Simponi, or others?
> They're taken monthly.


My Neuropathy has not been diagnosed yet. I have to wait 2 months now just to see a general neurologist who will refer me to a specialist that will take 2 more months. So I am looking at 4 months of dealing with constant pain. I can't try everything that is mentioned.  I have to go very slow with anything I use for pain. I am going to get some Alpha Lapoic Acid today and try it....i made the decision because Misa is going to town soon.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 9, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Hi Paco, have you considered taking an injectable arthritis drug?  Humira, Simponi, or others?
> They're taken monthly.


I am thinking about going on Humira. I have had RA for many years....I now take prednisone, methotrexate and sulfasalazine...I am a little worried about switching to a biologic...I have no pain at all now but am starting to develop some deformities in joints...therefore thinking of Humira...I was told a weekly injection I give to myself ..great

Does anyone have experience with Humira..though I do realize we all will react differently


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 9, 2022)

I started w/Humira.
It was ok for a while, then I started flaring up.  Very painful.

But, like you said everyone is different, and it may work great for you.


----------



## Mitch86 (Aug 9, 2022)

I just stopped using all my pain medications today (8/9/22) and so far I have no pain.  Instead I am raising my feet frequently on a wedge pillow ONLY shown here:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GQ04S8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So far no pain and I am taking no medications.  I also plan to play more games like chess at www.chess.com and Civilization VI put out by www.steam.com.  They provide distraction to block pain signals being sent to the brain.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 9, 2022)

Neuropathy is nerve damage of nerve outside of the brain. It can be caused by head trauma, exposure to toxic chemicals (mine), sometimes genetic along with other guesses. There are no drugs that will make a difference and those that typically prescribed come with side effects worse than the neuropathy. Treatment of nerve damage is long and slow but slowing the process and in some cases reversing it can happen. Personally, I would stay away from drugs as more damage can occur, whereas alternatives have little impact and do give good results.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I too am now suffering from chronic pain. The headaches I was having 4 months ago have progressed to 24/7 pain in my sinuses, ears, abdomen and calves and feet. I have been diagnosed with peripheral neuropathy. I have to wait about 2 months to see a neurologist. At least 1 out of 5 Americans suffer from chronic pain.  Probably many of us elderly folk are suffering. I am having to learn now how to deal with this. IThey prescribed 900mg of Gabapentin per day. ( it is not working to good yet--been on it for 10 days ) I am using THC instead of pharmaceuticals to ease the pain. It works good most of the time. But, waking up each morning  and feeling depressed because this is another day of struggling with pain. There are techniques, like exercising, staying busy, resting, meditation/s....pets are good, the forum is good ....I have called the Foundation for Peripheral Neuropathy https://www.foundationforpn.org/support/support-groups/, and asked about starting a support group in the Columbia area. I bet there are a thousand people that would be interested.



I have a similar pain pattern.  I've recently gone back to a Mediterranean diet and it's helping with overall inflammation.

What's helped most with the headaches over the last couple of months is soaking in magnesium chloride flakes...full bath and/or foot baths.   Magnesium chloride is the form that is most easily absorbed through the skin.   

I ate something several weeks ago that flared up my gut which made the body aches worse, but during the several days of tummy troubles, I did not get a headache and normally would have.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 9, 2022)

rgp said:


> You contradict yourslf in the first sentence .
> 
> "I have had to deal with neck pain (several herniated discs) since my fall in 2008. I never took pain killers for it. I have occasionally taken ibuprofen or Tylenol, as needed. I used to take Vitylzyme for a while. It's an enzymatic mixture and it's mild,"
> 
> So you have taken pain killers .


Tylenol and Ibuprofen are for inflammation, and that lessons the pain. When I say painkillers, I am referring to the heavy stuff - like opioids. Does that make sense? Edited- I spoke with my sister who works in a pharmacy and she agreed with you that they are called painkillers. I never thought of them as that. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 9, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> I have a similar pain pattern.  I've recently gone back to a Mediterranean diet and it's helping with overall inflammation.
> 
> What's helped most with the headaches over the last couple of months is soaking in magnesium chloride flakes...full bath and/or foot baths.   Magnesium chloride is the form that is most easily absorbed through the skin.
> 
> I ate something several weeks ago that flared up my gut which made the body aches worse, but during the several days of tummy troubles, I did not get a headache and normally would have.


So many people don't associate health problems to their diets. As you know now, it is a total game changer. There are so many foods that can cause so many issues with the body. It's really simply a process of elimination. it takes time, but, the results can change a persons life. Stay focused, good luck.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> My Neuropathy has not been diagnosed yet. I have to wait 2 months now just to see a general neurologist who will refer me to a specialist that will take 2 more months. So I am looking at 4 months of dealing with constant pain. I can't try everything that is mentioned.  I have to go very slow with anything I use for pain. I am going to get some Alpha Lapoic Acid today and try it....i made the decision because Misa is going to town soon.


Sorry Paco, I thought you were saying you had arthritis too.
I misspoke.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 9, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> Meloxicam


I have been taking it for arthritis for  years, it is the only prescription medicine I take.

It seems to work, at least some, when I stop things hurt more.  It is quite a mild anti-inflammatory painkiller, with no side effects I can determine.  Worth considering.


----------



## rgp (Aug 9, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Sorry Paco, I thought you were saying you had arthritis too.
> I misspoke.



 I use ALA 600mg p/day for neuropathy , particularly @ night ...... It works well for me, I sincerely hope it does for you as well.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 10, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I started w/Humira.
> It was ok for a while, then I started flaring up.  Very painful.
> 
> But, like you said everyone is different, and it may work great for you.


Thank you..sorry to hear that..it is a real hassle to get started plus I still do not know the cost...will see...


----------



## rgp (Aug 11, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> Thank you..sorry to hear that..it is a real hassle to get started plus I still do not know the cost...will see...



 Is it covered by your insurance ? Without it, it is pricey ...... see link

https://www.drugs.com/medical-answers/humira-cost-without-insurance-3537595/

Also 

What is the cost of Humira per month?









Humira is covered by most insurance plans, but individual plans may vary in how much they cover. Insurance may be able to lower the out-of-pocket price of Humira from about $7,389 to *approximately $5,000 per month*.Jan 6, 2021


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 11, 2022)

rgp said:


> Is it covered by your insurance ? Without it, it is pricey ...... see link
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/medical-answers/humira-cost-without-insurance-3537595/
> 
> ...


Thank you..I am in the process of researching the cost..my insurance does pay part of it but not yet sure how much. I also go back and forth if I really need it..I am in no pain but having some physical deformities and I do not know how much worse they could get. I am ok with the amount I have now but wondering if Humera could stop further erosion...and lol I have been thinking about this for over a year...I get better then worse..so it is hard to decide...


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 11, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> Thank you..I am in the process of researching the cost..my insurance does pay part of it but not yet sure how much. I also go back and forth if I really need it..I am in no pain but having some physical deformities and I do not know how much worse they could get. I am ok with the amount I have now but wondering if Humera could stop further erosion...and lol I have been thinking about this for over a year...I get better then worse..so it is hard to decide...


Luckily, I get 'extra help' from medicare.  For being low income.  That one drug alone will exceed my donut hole limit, which then allows me to get my meds free.
The company that makes Humira may provide vouchers to help cover the cost.

If you have any questions...ask me.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 11, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Luckily, I get 'extra help' from medicare.  For being low income.  That one drug alone will exceed my donut hole limit, which then allows me to get my meds free.
> The company that makes Humira may provide vouchers to help cover the cost.
> 
> If you have any questions...ask me.


Thank you. I actually have applied to Humira  ..have yet to submit the paperwork...but I will remember I can ask you ..thanks


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 11, 2022)

Change your diet. It can work wonders on pain! Much of your pain will be inflammation. Going to a diet rich in raw fruits, vegetables, and whole foods such as lentils, rice, beans, and other unprocessed whole foods will reduce inflammation. Minimize meat, especially red meat. Avoid vegetable oil and use olive oil instead.  Avoid fried foods. Before my diet change, I was taking ibuprofen on nearly a daily basis but after the diet change I reduced to once a week on average. I changed my diet because I got prostate cancer. My treatment last fall seems to be working, but I will stay on my diet just to battle all the other aches and pains. I still have a treat like a small donut once in a while, but it is only once in a while. I will have some dark lower sugar 70% chocolate and some almond or peanut butter as a treat on a regular basis.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 11, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> According to this site 48% of older Americans suffer chronic pain due to arthritis:
> 
> chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/https://www.painconsortium.nih.gov/sites/default/files/documents/aging_and_chronic_pain_infographic_508.pdf#:~:text=An%20estimated%2065%25%20of%20US%20adults%20over%20the,chronic%20low%20back%20pain%20and%20osteoarthritis.%20No%20pain
> 
> ...


I take 3 (300 mg) Gabapentin once a day. I know folks have more.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> I take 3 (300 mg) Gabapentin once a day. I know folks have more.



 What are you taking it for? Do you feel like it helps? I am taking 1 300mg Gabapentine 4 times a day. I started taking B- Alapha Lipoic Acid and Acetyl L-Carnitine. They seem to help the pain some...i wish it was better.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 11, 2022)

Chet said:


> I am leery of continuous use of pain medications. My mother started bleeding out of both ends and had to have an operation to remove part of her stomach and spleen. No fun any time especially in your 80's.


Some pain medications need to be taken with food. Ibuprofen I took a lot of as pain would break through. After surgery to save my life I checked the bottle, no warning I did finally find a warning on the inside of the box the bottle came in!


----------



## mrstime (Aug 11, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Many of you have heard of the cannabis extract CBD. I have only tried it once and discovered after that this particular one contained the active in ingredient (THC) that makes you high. In spite of growing up in the sixties with a lot of exposure to pot, today ate my age it wasn't pleasant for me. I now know that CBD's are available without THC and have many friends that use it orally and cream based so it can be applied locally. Across the board they all say it helps a lot.


Legal in Canada, we buy a combination of THC and CBD, DH in an oil, me in a pill form. It helps us get to sleep. Straight CBD helps some people with pain, but it hasn't helped either of us.My back gives me much pain when I am on my feet for more than a minute or two, and now recently I am finding it is painful even when I am sitting. Unfortunately nothing helps it. Gabapentin has helped my neck pain , thankfully. Fact is when it becomes unbearable even when I am sitting, I will put an end to it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)

I have tried CBD and it really doesn't help much for me. I remember the saying "If it doesn't kill you, it makes you stronger." Sometimes that helps me get through the intense pain. Sometimes not.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 11, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Change your diet. It can work wonders on pain! Much of your pain will be inflammation. Going to a diet rich in raw fruits, vegetables, and whole foods such as lentils, rice, beans, and other unprocessed whole foods will reduce inflammation. Minimize meat, especially red meat. Avoid vegetable oil and use olive oil instead.  Avoid fried foods. Before my diet change, I was taking ibuprofen on nearly a daily basis but after the diet change I reduced to once a week on average. I changed my diet because I got prostate cancer. My treatment last fall seems to be working, but I will stay on my diet just to battle all the other aches and pains. I still have a treat like a small donut once in a while, but it is only once in a while. I will have some dark lower sugar 70% chocolate and some almond or peanut butter as a treat on a regular basis.


That's great news!
I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## rgp (Aug 11, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> I take 3 (300 mg) Gabapentin once a day. I know folks have more.


 I take 1800mg p/day 600 3X p/day


----------



## rgp (Aug 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have tried CBD and it really doesn't help much for me. I remember the saying "If it doesn't kill you, it makes you stronger." Sometimes that helps me get through the intense pain. Sometimes not.



 I got very little to no help/relief with CBD as well. I did 500mg ... 750mg ... and 1000mg over a four month period [I did1000 for two months] ...... Nothing really. I feel that was an honest attempt with it.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 11, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> What are you taking it for? Do you feel like it helps? I am taking 1 300mg Gabapentine 4 times a day. I started taking B- Alapha Lipoic Acid and Acetyl L-Carnitine. They seem to help the pain some...i wish it was better.


Thanks Paco


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 11, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> thanks for listening.


I hear you on this topic. For two years I suffered such debilitating pain that I wanted to end it all. Doctors behaved as if I were drug seeking for the hell of it. We finally went the concierge route and I was finally listened to and given proper treatments. Unfortunately, we racked up a huge amount of debt because everything was cash up front. Thankfully, I found a doctor in my insurance network who was willing to take me on. I now get nerve block injections, pain meds, and am feeling more hopeful for the future.

I hope that you can get your pain needs addressed!


----------



## Mitch86 (Aug 12, 2022)

My primary pain relief comes from playing the PC game, Civilization VI.  If I get a pain explosion while sleeping in the night, I walk into my computer room and play Civilization VI for 15 to 30 minutes and the pain totally disappears.  It uses intense mental attention to play that game and that uses distraction to block all pain signals from getting to the brain.

My advise to everyone, who happens to be computer literate, is get that game and USE it when pain explosions strike.


----------



## Chet (Aug 12, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have been taking it for arthritis for  years, it is the only prescription medicine I take.
> 
> It seems to work, at least some, when I stop things hurt more.  It is quite a mild* anti-inflammatory painkiller, with no side effects I can determine*.  Worth considering.


My doctor said it's a NSAID but a mild one.


----------



## rgp (Aug 12, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> My primary pain relief comes from playing the PC game, Civilization VI.  If I get a pain explosion while sleeping in the night, I walk into my computer room and play Civilization VI for 15 to 30 minutes and the pain totally disappears.  It uses intense mental attention to play that game and that uses distraction to block all pain signals from getting to the brain.
> 
> My advise to everyone, who happens to be computer literate, is get that game and USE it when pain explosions strike.



 Glad it works for you Mitch however .... I'll say again, if you can ignore pain through playing a game/concentration ...... then you are not IMO dealing with severe pain.

 I have a deep toothache type pain at this very moment , in my left knee ..... and a muscle/nerve pain in my neck so severe ...... no game is going to make/help me ignore it ........... unfortunately it is Tylenol time.

Then about four hours from now it will be  ..... Aleve time, then about four hours from then it will be ....... Tylenol time once again. And, I have already taken indomethacin & gabapentin.

I am & have tried to concentrate on my typing but .......


----------



## Blessed (Aug 12, 2022)

I can agree with Mitch and with you. Sometimes I can take my mind off of pain when there are things that I must get done.  
There are also those times when I have to just call it a day, take pain medication and retreat to bed. It is for so many a struggle everyday.  You may look well to others but they have no idea the amount of pain you deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 12, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> My primary pain relief comes from playing the PC game, Civilization VI.  If I get a pain explosion while sleeping in the night, I walk into my computer room and play Civilization VI for 15 to 30 minutes and the pain totally disappears.  It uses intense mental attention to play that game and that uses distraction to block all pain signals from getting to the brain.
> 
> My advise to everyone, who happens to be computer literate, is get that game and USE it when pain explosions strike.


I like your suggestion! Thanks!


----------



## rgp (Aug 12, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I can agree with Mitch and with you. Sometimes I can take my mind off of pain when there are things that I must get done.
> There are also those times when I have to just call it a day, take pain medication and retreat to bed. It is for so many a struggle everyday.  You may look well to others but they have no idea the amount of pain you deal with on a daily basis.



 No debate there. I have had folks tell me I look younger than my age ?? I'm 73 & feel 146    And you're right .... some days [like this one] I just give in , pain meds & nap.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 13, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I can agree with Mitch and with you. Sometimes I can take my mind off of pain when there are things that I must get done.
> There are also those times when I have to just call it a day, take pain medication and retreat to bed. It is for so many a struggle everyday.  You may look well to others but they have no idea the amount of pain you deal with on a daily basis.


Yes! That is so true. I can push through pain most days, but then there are those days when the most innocent activity can push me into pain hell. I am scheduled for a series of nerve block injections, and I hope that they help.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2022)

Update: I think the R-ALA works some...not a lot but some. I am on 1200mg of Gabapentin. To sleep at night I have two cocktails. They sometimes work well, sometimes not so well. They include Melatonin, Benadryl, Clonazepam, Gabapentin, and Marijuana. I never have complete relief and usually the pain level is about 4. I have started participating in a couple of pain management Zoom support groups. The people all have chronic pain so we talk about how to deal with it. Some people are a lot worse off than me.  Anyone interested in these groups let me know.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Hi Paco, have you considered taking an injectable arthritis drug?  Humira, Simponi, or others?
> They're taken monthly.


Sorry for the late reply...somehow missed this

I haven't seen a specialist yet that will be Sept. 30th- Neurologist.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Update: I think the R-ALA works some...not a lot but some. I am on 1200mg of Gabapentin. To sleep at night I have two cocktails. They sometimes work well, sometimes not so well. They include Melatonin, Benadryl, Clonazepam, Gabapentin, and Marijuana. I never have complete relief and usually the pain level is about 4. I have started participating in a couple of pain management Zoom support groups. The people all have chronic pain so we talk about how to deal with it. Some people are a lot worse off than me.  Anyone interested in these groups let me know.


Yeah, I went to a pain management class the Doctor was having, all I got out of it was it is all in my head. I didn't go to that again because I knew the pain was in my back and neck! I went to a different Doctor he sent me to x-ray got the results  he said ''Suzi your back is a mess''. OK, so I just have to tolerate it because nothing helps! Later he sent me for x-ray of my neck, "Suzi your neck is a mess", but that time gabapentin works! So my neck feels fine, but the back is helpless!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 16, 2022)

Glucosamine Chondroitin,turmeric curcumin are both natural antiinflammatories and safe.
Diclofenac is oral Voltaren,got some relief from trochanteric bursitis of my hip and osteoarthritis knee pain in with it.


----------



## deaver (Sep 16, 2022)

I ache. right shoulder kills me. left hand froze up. left hip arrrgggghhh. and general body ache.. I take 400 mg ibuprofen in the afternoon and 600mg at bedtime. it helps. i also have predisolone,it helps. but i get leg cramps so i drink tonic water for the quinine it helps. being on 02 24/7


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 21, 2022)

Has anyone tried or had any experience with "Kratom"? I heard about it yesterday while researching pain relief. I am only able to sleep in 2 hour sessions. That is with the best...safest pain med I have. This Kratom is all the rage for pain sufferers. But, it is an opiate. Columbia has a store that specializes in teaching about it, and helps you choose what strain and dose you need to start. I am suspicious of it because of the potential to get addicted to it. Physically as well as mentally. I haven't done a whole lot of research on the internet because I want first hand /or as close to first hand experience with this substance. I have a couple of pain support group Zoom meetings coming up, and will ask the group about this too.


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 21, 2022)

I deal with chronic pain, and I have tried Kratom. I found that it had a mild postive effect on pain, but gave up on it after I had stomach issues. I had probably tried a higher dosage than was recommended and that was the unfortunate result. I have heard that other people had good results with it, though.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 21, 2022)

I asked the Mayo Clinic Forum about Kratom this morning. I was referred to a discussion from an earlier time. The OP was to warn others about how dangerous it is. This person was addicted to pain pills and used Kratom to get off them. He lost 90 pounds and says he is worst off by using it.  Then a few posts down and a couple people a raving about how wonderous it is. I still don't know, but I would sure like to sleep longer. I also wonder if the Melatonin 5mg's I have been taking for about a month is becoming less effective. I have heard ( it's on the bottle ) your supposed to stop taking it for a week so that your natural sleep cycle won't be disrupted. I called the pharmacist and she says people take 10mg's or more everyday for years and it doesn't bother them.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 22, 2022)

I tried adding .75 mg of Melatonin and broke the sacred rule. I slept 8 hours! Did I ruin my natural sleep cycle? Should I use it again tonight? Never a dull moment when your dealing with pain.


----------



## Mitch86 (Sep 22, 2022)

Just keep busy playing games like chess at Chess.com and Civilization VI from Steam and all pain will disappear.  That is my method and doctors are now following my daily routine to help other patients.  At age 87 I cannot postpone death but I certainly have eliminated all pain in the process.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 22, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I tried adding .75 mg of Melatonin and broke the sacred rule. I slept 8 hours! Did I ruin my natural sleep cycle? Should I use it again tonight? Never a dull moment when your dealing with pain.


Omg that's great!
So happy for you.  Nothing better than a good nights sleep.


----------



## rgp (Sep 23, 2022)

M


Mitch86 said:


> Just keep busy playing games like chess at Chess.com and Civilization VI from Steam and all pain will disappear.  That is my method and doctors are now following my daily routine to help other patients.  At age 87 I cannot postpone death but I certainly have eliminated all pain in the process.


Mitch, As I have mentioned before ...... If you can ignore pain ? It is not *true *pain.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 23, 2022)

I would have to say that there are different degrees of pain.
You know that scale in the dr.'s office....rate your pain on a scale of 1-10.

And, some people tolerate pain better than others.

jmo


----------



## kimmer (Sep 27, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> i have chronic pain from a couple different injuries.  this wont go away.  it cant be repaired.  the PTSD is forever.
> it can be softened lessoned made liveable with use of small amount of pain meds, the same amount
> for over Twenty Years.  the brand, type, has changed,...couldnt take acetomin or ibuprofen any longer
> so was then put on no filler pain med.
> ...


----------



## kimmer (Sep 27, 2022)

I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and am also diabetic with neuropathy. I take a biologic for now called zeljanx, hyroxychloroquine, and lefludimine for the ra. I was taking a low dose of gabupentin for the neruropathy prescribed by the endocronoligist. A pain management dr. decided to up the pentin to 1800mg a day which caused me to lose control of my sanity basically. Stopped the gabupentin and pain management and back to what I consider normal low chronic pain in the joints and the neuropathy in the feet and legs. The pulmonologist has also ruled that the Ra has affected my lungs. I do as much as possible until I get short of breath or my joints start to really become painful and than am pretty much done for the day. That's how my daily life seems to go


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2022)

Update:  I got to see a neurologist and was examined for the first time. They did a battery of tests and I am scheduled soon for an MRI and a EMG. Pain is about the same. 
  This morning I had a Zoom meeting to renew my Medical Marijuana license. It took 5 minutes because of the neuropathy diagnosis.


----------



## Mitch86 (Oct 10, 2022)

Try this Rest Pillow if you have chronic neck pain:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QSFJ8S2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use it frequently and it does work.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 4, 2022)

I was doing some research on pain that is intense, constant, and lasts longer than 3-6 months. It is called "High Impact Chronic Pain". The Zoom meetings I have are with a Chronic Pain, and a Peripheral Neuropathy sufferers. About 90% of them have HICP. Some are so painful theybcrybat the meetings. Nothing seems to help them for long, and they have been trying to find relief for their pain for more than 10 years some of them. Here is what I learned...from an article.

_"Almost 11 million U.S. adults have “High Impact Chronic Pain.” That is, pain that has lasted 3 months or longer and is accompanied by at least one major activity restriction, such as being unable to work outside the home, go to school, or do household chores. These people report more severe pain, more mental health problems and cognitive impairments, more difficulty taking care of themselves, and higher health care use than those who have chronic pain without these activity restrictions, according to an analysis of national survey data by researchers from the National Center for Complementary and Integrative Health’s Division of Intramural Research and collaborating institutions, published in the Journal of Pain.

Chronic pain is a common problem, affecting about 40 million U.S. adults, but its impact on people’s daily lives has been difficult to define. The U.S. National Pain Strategy proposed adding disability (activity limitations) to the standard definition of chronic pain (which is based on how long the pain has lasted) to get better information on the impact of chronic pain on the U.S. population. This study analyzes 2011 National Health Interview Survey data on chronic pain accompanied by restrictions in major life activities (High Impact Chronic Pain) and chronic pain without these limitations.

The survey data showed that
_

_4.8 percent of the U.S. adult population (10.6 million people) had High Impact Chronic Pain and another 13.6 percent (29.9 million) had chronic pain without limitations in major life activities._
_Activity limitations were more common in the chronic pain population than in groups with other chronic health conditions, such as stroke, kidney failure, cancer, diabetes, or heart disease._
_About 83 percent of people with High Impact Chronic Pain were unable to work for a living, and one-third had difficulty with self-care activities such as washing themselves and getting dressed._
_People of African American, native American, or Asian Indian descent; older people; those with a high school diploma or less education; and those who were divorced/separated, widowed, or never married had an increased likelihood of High Impact Chronic Pain._
_Compared to people with chronic pain without activity limitations, those with High Impact Chronic Pain had higher levels of anxiety, depression, fatigue, and cognitive difficulty. They also tended to report more severe pain, worse health, and higher health care use._
_Although many people with chronic pain also have other health problems, analyses that controlled for the other conditions suggested that the disabilities experienced by people with High Impact Chronic Pain were more closely related to their frequent pain than to their other health issues._
_These results, along with future studies that distinguish people with High Impact Chronic Pain from those with chronic pain without limitations, should improve understanding of the risk factors, causes, and consequences of chronic pain and may help in finding ways to reduce the likelihood that people with chronic pain will become disabled."_

https://www.nccih.nih.gov/research/...lence-and-profile-of-high-impact-chronic-pain


----------



## Mitch86 (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm 87 and have chronic pain in my feet and legs mostly due to massive arthritis.  I take 1,000 mg of Tylenol 3 times daily with an extra 200 of Gabapentin at 11 PM before I go to sleep.  I still feel about 1 to 2 level pain (base-10) and the pain is under control.  In the end all pain and suffering goes away when we die and EVERYONE dies in time. Ask your doctor to give you the same medicine.  I also take 8 glasses of juice every day.  Finally, I walk 2,000 steps every day which is the best cure for feet and leg pain.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 5, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> I'm 87 and have chronic pain in my feet and legs mostly due to massive arthritis.  I take 1,000 mg of Tylenol 3 times daily with an extra 200 of Gabapentin at 11 PM before I go to sleep.  I still feel about 1 to 2 level pain (base-10) and the pain is under control.  In the end all pain and suffering goes away when we die and EVERYONE dies in time. Ask your doctor to give you the same medicine.  I also take 8 glasses of juice every day.  Finally, I walk 2,000 steps every day which is the best cure for feet and leg pain.


 Mitch you are a example of a person much older than me that has a GREAT attitude about our last stage of life. I often remind myself of your ways to "live". Thank You!.


----------

